# how common is it for people with depersonalisation to want to die?



## Sarah_____ (Feb 19, 2012)

i was just wondering how many on here have felt this way.

...bit morbid, sorry.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

well there's difference between having the thought of "i want to die" and wanting to actually do something about it. the first is much much more common, "healthy" people can have that thought. I've had two attempts in the past, but it's been quite a long time since I've actually wanted to do anything about it, if you ever feel like you might act on it, *PLEASE* tell someone. i promise you that feeling always goes away, the consequences of the actions will not


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> well there's difference between having the thought of "i want to die" and wanting to actually do something about it. the first is much much more common, "healthy" people can have that thought. I've had two attempts in the past, but it's been quite a long time since I've actually wanted to do anything about it, if you ever feel like you might act on it, *PLEASE* tell someone. i promise you that feeling always goes away, the consequences of the actions will not


Quite true, the shitty feelings won't last forever. I'm glad I failed my two attempts.


----------



## Helga (Aug 15, 2010)

Fearless said:


> I think most DPd won't commit suicide, because they know that there's something "wrong" with the way they feel, and how they feel is not exactly "them". Like the feelings are "alien", or at least, unfamiliar. Suicidal people are people who know why they feel the way they feel. If you ask them they say "people treating me bad, I want to die" or "my love left me, so I have nobody to live for", or "I lost my job, I want to die". but DP'd people know that there's something in the situation they don't understand, so they won't commit suicide. they suffer, but they want an answer.


Hm, I don't know about that. I have had suicidal thoughts several times a day, every day, since I got dp three years ago, and even though I would never dare or be able to take that final decision, my thoughts of dying are serious. I state that my life is worthless, I can't stand it, but I don't think I could ever make that decision.. And one thing that I have realized since I got DP/DR (and the suicidal thoughts), is that there are so many mental states and conditions we don't have a clue about and never could imagine. People often say that committing suicide is selfish, but it's really not. I wouldn't want anyone that I loved to live for me when they actually wanted to die.


----------



## Grahame (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldn't say I 'want' to die, but I feel no emotional desire to want to live. If I knew I was going to die tomorrow I do no believe I would regard this in any way as serious. DPD makes me feel pretty much dead anyway. I am not suicidal at all, not in the slightest. I just have very little impulse for self preservation


----------



## insistent (Mar 21, 2012)

Grahame said:


> I wouldn't say I 'want' to die, but I feel no emotional desire to want to live. If I knew I was going to die tomorrow I do no believe I would regard this in any way as serious. DPD makes me feel pretty much dead anyway. I am not suicidal at all, not in the slightest. I just have very little impulse for self preservation


Same, but last years i used to have suicidal though.


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't want to die, i just want a refreshed mind where all this overanylitical nonsense is subsided and i can proceed with what i really want to do.


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

Had the thought "I want to die" in my head every day for as long as I can remember.

Only thing that keeps me going is the fear of dying. Not death itself, that doesn't scare me. Just the fact that there aren't many ways to the grave that aren't slow and painful that I would have immediate access to.

Someone needs to build that euthanasia roller coaster.


----------



## Lorelai (Jun 17, 2013)

Grahame said:


> I wouldn't say I 'want' to die, but I feel no emotional desire to want to live. If I knew I was going to die tomorrow I do no believe I would regard this in any way as serious. DPD makes me feel pretty much dead anyway. I am not suicidal at all, not in the slightest. I just have very little impulse for self preservation


I can relate exactly to what Grahame said. Yes, i have had those thoughts ever since i was a teenager. It was never 'wanting' to die. It was more that i was longing for peace in my life. I never really acted on it untill i used the ssri's. It's just the feeling that i am out and disconnected from myself and everyone around me. My partner also has DP. My partner describes it as having emotional cancer.

I never thought i would find out what was wrong with me. I figured out it all had to do with stress. I often just thought i was crazy. Especially with 'the broken record' syndrome. This condition has a real name and there are other people that have the same condition. Although i never wish this condition to anyone. It does feel good to know that i am not the only one. I explained it to my doctor, to my psychologist, psychiatrist, neurologist. No one told me that it could be dp/dr. I'm from Holland... so maybe that is the reason.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

I think people with dp Just get feed up. simple as that.


----------

